
Does anyone feel Moto RAZR 2020 is priced insanely at 1500$ - sendilkumarn
https://www.motorola.com/us/products/razr-ecomm
======
pasttense01
It's a status symbol. People pay lots of money for status symbols even though
other products which provide similar levels of service are a lot cheaper.

